# Connection Interrupted.



## Nanakisan (Oct 11, 2008)

*close me.*

close me


----------



## Ship-Wreck (Oct 11, 2008)

its not even trying to load for me


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 11, 2008)

Yep. We're working on it... taking a look to see what happened.

Also, in the future, please be mindful of the forum rules.
"Please read  The Site Status Forum and wait 30 minutes upon downtime discovery *before* making new posts inquiring about Fur Affinity's status"


----------



## Ship-Wreck (Oct 11, 2008)

thanks dragoneer, you and the staff deserve a bag of win <3


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 11, 2008)

I was just in the middle of sending a note *cry*



Thanks for the quick response Dragoneer


----------



## Nanakisan (Oct 11, 2008)

ok.
whew that makes me happy
i thought my ISP was going to need a raid soon.

*gets out sniper rifle and points it at the FurAffinity ISP front entrance and waits


----------



## Lope (Oct 11, 2008)

Yes, it is showing  " The connection to the server was reset while the page was loading.
The network link was interrupted while negotiating a connection, please try again. "


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 11, 2008)

Lope said:


> Yes, it is showing  " The connection to the server was reset while the page was loading.
> The network link was interrupted while negotiating a connection, please try again. "


Yes, as I said, we are aware and are investigating the issue.


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 11, 2008)

and we're back ^_^


----------



## Irreverent (Oct 11, 2008)

So...net-kitty made a change and backed it out?  Messing with load balancers?  Mucking with routes?  Typed "reload" instead of "write?"  Forgot to do the "happy router dance" (its just a jump to the left.....) to satisfy the cable gods?

What happened?  The nerd is curious.


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 11, 2008)

Captain Ginyu invaded the servers and did the "Dance of Damage," while Net-cat counter-acted with "Dance of Life," which saved the servers.


----------



## Nanakisan (Oct 11, 2008)

Admins please close thread

reason for this thread is now over


----------

